# Freestyle Libre 2 iphone not reading the sensor



## Julie Umulig (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello one and all

I am indeed a newbie to your forum and looking for some help please.  My sensor was on it's 14th day and I could not get a reading on my iphone.... scan again in 10 mins.  Not matter what I tried it would not work.   I even took the app off my iPhone and reinstalled it, only to discover it wipes the data.  Back on the iphone and no way could I get a reading.  In the end I used the reader provided with the sensor but there are no alarms.  Obviously, I am not coping very well.  I have spent an hour on the phone with Apple, Chanel was very helpful and my iphone seems to be OK.  Even looked into the NFC, as other users said this could be an issue.   Now I'm in thr position of waiting for my next reader to see if it can be scanned by my iphone.  

Is there anyone else experiencing these problems   and have you got a magic wond to help me.

Thank you for reading.

Julie


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 12, 2021)

Scan again in 10 minutes often appears when your levels are changing rapidly and the sensor can't keep up, if there is a quick change in temperature, if it has started to become loose or if there is a fault with the sensor xx


----------



## Julie Umulig (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Kaylz

Thank you for your reply.   I know about these temporary issues with the sensor.  My problem is that my iphone won't read it at all anymore.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your iPhone

Do you thunk it might have been connected to it being amid the ‘try again in 10 minutes‘ on day 14? There are extra alerts on the last day aren’t there (the relentless x hours left reminders). I wonder if the erratic signal/10 min thing might have confused it a little?


----------



## Jago (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m with @everydayupsanddowns on this - the sensor only lasts 14 days - so it needs to be changed out anyway. 

As an aside: I’ve only had one faulty Libre - and it was pretty obvious on day 1. I’m not suggesting you don’t have a problem … but if the sensor is about to run out anyway… I would think you would just replace it earlier?  ….

best of luck either way


----------



## Julie Umulig (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you,Jago and everydayupsanddowns.  I thought the same as you both....  I did replace early but that wouldn't read either.  Had to revert to Reading with the Libre sensor, which worked straight away.  But no alarms.   I'm hopeful that the next sensor will work with my iphone because it is a much better way of keeping control.  Thanks again


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 15, 2021)

What phone are you using, Julie? It's possible that Bluetooth is switched off - that is one of the likeliest causes. And don't forget, only the device  you use to start the sensor is the only one that will supply alarms, so if you start it with the Libre Reader, you can't get alarms on the phone, and vice versa. If your Libre Reader wouldn't supply alarms, you must have started the sensor with your phone.


----------



## Uller (Nov 15, 2021)

You could try using Apple pay to buy something small to see if the NFC antenna is actually working. My iPhone did a similar thing recently and the diagnostic that I ran with Apple support showed no issues with the chip, but they have a NFC testing thingy in the stores that tests the full system including the antenna. There are NFC apps available too to see if the phone is detecting NFC chips.


----------



## Julie Umulig (Nov 16, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> What phone are you using, Julie? It's possible that Bluetooth is switched off - that is one of the likeliest causes. And don't forget, only the device  you use to start the sensor is the only one that will supply alarms, so if you start it with the Libre Reader, you can't get alarms on the phone, and vice versa. If your


Hi Mikey, I'm using an iPhone SE software version 15.1.  Bluetooth is on and working but as you say I started the sensor with the reader so I have you wait until I start a new sensor.  Thanks for your help


----------



## Julie Umulig (Nov 16, 2021)

Uller said:


> You could try using Apple pay to buy something small to see if the NFC antenna is actually working. My iPhone did a similar thing recently and the diagnostic that I ran with Apple support showed no issues with the chip, but they have a NFC testing thingy in the stores that tests the full system including the antenna. There are NFC apps available too to see if the phone is detecting NFC chips.


Hi Uller I had read it could be an issue with NFC and I reinstalled but until I start a new sensor I can't try it out.  But I will check out the apps and buy something with Apple pay.  I haven't used it yet.  It's so frustrating.    Thanks for your advice


----------



## Julie Umulig (Nov 16, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> What phone are you using, Julie? It's possible that Bluetooth is switched off - that is one of the likeliest causes. And don't forget, only the device  you use to start the sensor is the only one that will supply alarms, so if you start it with the Libre Reader, you can't get alarms on the phone, and vice versa. If your Libre Reader wouldn't supply alarms, you must have started the sensor with your phone.


Just tested the Bluetooth and connected to a speaker. All good


----------



## Jimmie (Saturday at 12:02 PM)

Hi Julie am new to this and I have encountered the exact same problem I have the same iPhone as yourself I have done everything you have. Did you find a solution?


----------



## grovesy (Saturday at 12:35 PM)

Jimmie said:


> Hi Julie am new to this and I have encountered the exact same problem I have the same iPhone as yourself I have done everything you have. Did you find a solution?


You may not get a reply as the poster has not visited since 2021.


----------

